#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  Tips to Save Money While on Vacation.

## Bhavya

After working for all year, every one of us deserves a relaxing vacation without worrying about money. However, when we're on a vacation spending money can get out of our control as vacations have a way of making our money disappear and it's not just about the large sums spent on airfare or accommodation costs. Smaller expenses like breakfast, daily cafe visits, and shopping can be a budget-buster. Here are seven ways that you can follow to save money while you are on your favorite vacation.


1. Save Money for Your Vacation in Advance.
2. Check online to Find the Best Deals.
3. Go Through the Reviews, Tips and Photos.
4. Do Your Packing Efficiently.
5. Use Public Transportation for Your Travel
6. Buy Your Own Snacks and Groceries.
7. Plan Your Vacation in the Off-Season.

----------

